# New Guy Needs Advice



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All- I just moved to PA and am transitioning from O gauge to G. I will be starting in the spring to lay track. As I am planning, I have read a lot regarding track and SS seems like the way to go. Also track power seems to be the winner. The real question I need help with is power. What do you recommend? Has anyone used the MTH z-4000 as a source and their DCS system? If it helps I am a bit spoiled regarding the sound the MTH O gauge engines have. Who has a good sound system from the various manufacturers? 

I appreciate your thoughts and comments in getting this "newbie" started. If there are any of you in the NEPA area please contact me as I would like to know what to look out for when I finally get started. Thanks, Peter


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Go to Rays site, It will answer all your MTH G scale questions, heres the link.

*[url]www.rayman4449.dynip.com* [/url]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree, he is very good, there are several other people like John A. that know a lot too... 

Hopefully they will see your post... 

If you are ok with the size of the locos, then MTH can work well, and they have a nice motive power selection. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As you are already familiar with MTH and DCS and just starting out I would just stick with that system and G equipment. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You have dozens of choices! 

Since you know and like MTS, that might be a good way to go.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you thought of going to the fall east coast train show? Here is the tread  http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...bsp;  O Ya Welcome!!







Sean


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Torby. The best engines and rolling stock are the ones you like and are familiar with. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, I'm someone who runs all MTH DCS equipment in G. I haven't done a test with the Z-4000 on my layout to see how it compares to the Bridgewerks line of throttle type power supplies in regards to track signal results to the track but I would assume it should work well.(I have found Bridgewerks to be the best) I assume you are asking because you already have one that you're using for your O gauge layout, in which case I'd say use it and see how it works. One thing to keep in mind however is you can't run other stock G scale engine under AC power, they must be run with DC. In other words if you buy an Aristocraft diesel, put it on the track right out of the box and try to apply AC power, bad things will happen. If you want to go with a DC power supply at some point, I recommend Bridgewerks.

If you're spoiled by the MTH DCS sound (I am too) in O gauge you're going to really like the way they sound like in largescale. Unless you want to move away from DCS you don't have to give it up just cause you're moving to G scale as DCS Protosound boards can be installed in other non-MTH engines... so far I haven't encountered one that can't be done. Although not all non-MTH engines have existing flywheels in the drivetrain so that can complicate the install.

John Allman, ChucksTrains and myself are all experienced DCS users here on Mylargescale and can offer help if you need it. (Nick, you want me to throw your name in there too?







) My personal email address is on my website if you ever want to contact me directly. The MTH DCS threads are trolled by non-DCS users that attempt to make the system look undesireable so if it gets too bad feel free to take your DCS related questions offline to one of the three of us and we can get your questions answered.

I have a lot of information regarding DCS specific layouts on my DCS Tips page that you may find useful and maybe save you some time.

Good luck and welcome to G scale.


Raymond


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are located anywhere near Pennsylvania then visiting the train show in Yorkk is a must this weekend. 

If near LA, then the Fairplex show at the end of October is a must to visit. 

York, PA ECLSTS has been the largest G only show in the US over the years.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE...Nick, you want me to throw your name in there too?








) Thats ok Ray im not hurt .... i only have 14 MTH equipt locos







WOW that shot was enough to make me convert to BATTERY POWER...............Maybe even buy a revolution????????? HE HE HE .....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....NOT


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, I see that layout in a number of videos, whose is it? Is he on this forum? 

Greg


----------



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

All- THANK YOU for the kind words of support. I will be going to York this weekend, as well as in October for the TCA meet where I see some old friends from NY. Ray, I spent a lot of time going through your website-awesome information. But you are right regarding the use of the z-4000 with G scale. Could fry some electronics on non DCS equipment. I will be reading up this winter and putting thoughts on paper. But once again I Thank all of you for your words of support and wisdom! 
Regards, Peter


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, Please keep us informed as too how well the Z4000 performs as I've been thinking about purchasing one for use with my large scale DCS equipped engines!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 

Short of blowing black smoke, the MTH smoke unit in the Aristo Craft Pacific is great. The other two threads on this sit where people are looking for better smoke out of their locos, should see this video. 

Randy


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Peter.

Hehe Nick you're too funny, you know why I asked that.









Interesting timing as I've been doing some work on my Mallet's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPj1_xYSPqM&fmt=18


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those MTH smokers are readily available?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Ray. That sure smokes!!! I don't know but that looks like you're in a girls closet were all the shoes are in bags!


----------



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Ray- That looks sweet!!. The sound and the chuffs per revolution are correct. Thats one of the reasons I am a supporter of MTH products.Did you download the sound file off the website? Also do you use the DCS handheld to run your non-MTH equipment? Just curious. Thanks, Peter


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo Hooo Raymond!! Now that's the beauty of having MTH Proto-Sound2 & MTH smoke units installed in non-MTH engines










Here's my USA Big Boy that's equipped with PS2 and MTH smoke..


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just waiting for the smoke detector to go off!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 22 Sep 2009 11:24 AM 
Nick 

Short of blowing black smoke, the MTH smoke unit in the Aristo Craft Pacific is great. The other two threads on this sit where people are looking for better smoke out of their locos, should see this video. 

Randy 

I agree Randy, MTH smokers are about the best out there....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 23 Sep 2009 10:12 AM 
Whoo Hooo Raymond!! Now that's the beauty of having MTH Proto-Sound2 & MTH smoke units installed in non-MTH engines









Here's my USA Big Boy that's equipped with PS2 and MTH smoke..















Chuck SWEET dude SWEET....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 23 Sep 2009 07:21 AM 
Those MTH smokers are readily available


Tom,
These are hard to get now from MTH as they know what were doing with them...........


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. 

Peter, yes all the sound files are available for download on their website. You have to use their search tool to find them which isn't hard to use. Only issue is they don't have previews available to tell what they sound like as far as chuff, whistle and bell type. Because of that, I've taken and posted those that I've sampled and posted vidoes/sound files on my website under the DCS Installs page so you can hear what they sound like along with my evaluation of the sound volumes. There's quite a few sampled out there if you have some time to kill. You can and I do control all my non-MTH equipment with the DCS remote as the DCS Upgrade kit they sell and that I use is the same thing they put in their production engines.

You could readily get the smoke units at one time but they are running low on stock and are for now trying to limit what quantities they have left for repairing actual MTH engines.







If you want one and they are out of stock I would request them to do another production run. I just read an update on the things they are working on (new hardware i.e. TIU and remote, etc) and they are pumping some serious dollars into R&D, so cranking out a few smoke units I wouldn't think would be a big deal.

That USA Big Boy is just totally sweet Chuck! The only thing that video doesn't do justice is the sound that comes out of that thing! I know I've said it before but that thing just fills the air around you with sound, it's quite an experience.









Nick, the animations you post crack me up, LOL.


Raymond


----------



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Just returned from York for the G Scale meet. What an eye opener!! Sat in at a seminar from Split Jaw and gained a lot of useful information. The layout with the operating sawmill in the lobby was absolutely incredible. Kudos to that group as well as the others with the operating layouts there. 
Of course, I made a purchase from Charlie Ro of a starter set. Charlie asked me if I was going to be there for the TCA meet in October. Heck Yeah-its all about trains!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Where'd you get a video of my 4-year-old getting the gas bubble out of my back? "Oh, Cubby! I've been trying to do that for days!"


----------

